
World’s littlest light-sensing gyroscope - unova
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-06992-z
======
unova
Research article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41377-018-0070-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41377-018-0070-5)

Based on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibre_optic_gyroscope](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibre_optic_gyroscope)
which uses
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagnac_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagnac_effect)

